# Trimmings?



## notaburnout (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi guys i'm just wondering what y'all do with your trimmings after a harvest. I just took my girl down and i have lot's of sticky leaves and little popcorn budlets laying here. I don't want themto get moldy or rot.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 14, 2012)

I have wire screens i dry it on then use that for cooking.

 Some people freeze it for hash.


----------



## notaburnout (Sep 14, 2012)

Just freeze it in a ziploc bag?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 14, 2012)

I only save the small "sugar" leaves.  I decarboxalate these and freeze them.  I either make edibles or hash from the trim.  I put it in regular ziploc bags.


----------



## notaburnout (Sep 14, 2012)

Right on thanks.


----------



## jesuse (Sep 15, 2012)

bit of hoie oil is allwas good to have!
<<<<<<<j>>>>>>>>>:icon_smile:


----------

